# Can I run my chainsaw without the chain on?



## jdinspector (Oct 25, 2011)

As the title says, can I do this? Here is the situation...

My wife wants me to play the scary psycho for halloween. She suggested that I wear a mask and use my saw as a "prop". I would remove the chain to prevent any accidents. So would it harm my saw if I run it and rev it up without the chain installed?

Please don't lecture about whether or not this is a good idea, I know it's not a good idea! Before I commit to doing it, I'll have a lengthy conversation with my wife and kids.


----------



## pen (Oct 25, 2011)

It's not going to cut for poo but shouldn't hurt the saw, just might get oil all over the place as it will have nowhere to go to.

BTW, I will lecture.  This makes about as much sense as carrying a real gun.  The cops will feel the same way.

pen


----------



## jdinspector (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmmm, cops. Hadn't thought about that. Perhaps not such a great idea afterall.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 25, 2011)

Record it and play it on a loop.


----------



## nate379 (Oct 25, 2011)

Knock yourself out!  I think it'd be a great prop.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 25, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> Knock yourself out!  I think it'd be a great prop.


 +1 they use them at haunted graveyards all the time. id think itd be hilarious and take videos so we can see. lol


----------



## smokinj (Oct 25, 2011)

Done it many of times.....Its a scream!


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 25, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Done it many of times.....Its a scream!


 jay don't you sleep with yours as well? lol


----------



## smokinj (Oct 25, 2011)

;-) 





			
				ecocavalier02 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I do not own a gun. What else can I do?


----------



## wendell (Oct 25, 2011)

No problem at all. I did it last year with a muffler modded 395 and a 42" bar.

Not sure why the cops would be involved. What are you going to do? Oil them to death?  :lol: 

BTW, empty the oil. You'll make a lot less mess.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 25, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol funny how much we love our toys. i just got a new snowblower and when i open the garage i say theres the sexy thing and then my wife says you never talk like that to me. lol


----------



## smokinj (Oct 25, 2011)

ecocavalier02 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well what I try is help me clean them naked! Now thats sexy.....


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 25, 2011)

haha. all my neighbors are over 75 and i think the men would love that. lol


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 25, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do I get a mental picture of Jay stalking an intruder with the 460 in hand? lol


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 25, 2011)

wendell said:
			
		

> No problem at all. I did it last year with a muffler modded 395 and a 42" bar.
> 
> Not sure why the cops would be involved. What are you going to do? Oil them to death?  :lol:
> 
> BTW, empty the oil. You'll make a lot less mess.



I agree, forget about the cops and have fun.


----------



## sgt7546 (Oct 25, 2011)

As a cop I can't think of any criminal issue with using a chainsaw, minus the chain, as a prop at halloween.  The ability for a chainless saw to cut is negligible, so in essence you could do no more damage to a person (assault) then say a person armed with a bat, fake axe, or broom.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes . . . see this all the time at haunted houses put on my locals.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 25, 2011)

ecocavalier02 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're talking like its a bad thing. Doesnt everybody have 2 chainsaws at the foot of their bed & 1 on small table next to the phone?  ;-P  :lol:  :coolgrin:


----------



## drumbum (Oct 25, 2011)

You will run the risk of loosening your clutch drum, if it's reverse thread outboard style, and tearing up your clutch/bar cover. Maybe a little blue loctite and go for it.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 25, 2011)

drumbum said:
			
		

> You will run the risk of loosening your clutch drum, if it's reverse thread outboard style, and tearing up your clutch/bar cover. Maybe a little blue loctite and go for it.



Go find a junk Wild Thing specifically for this purpose.  We used to have a neighbor that would hide behind the fence and when kids would walk up the drive he'd start her up.  He used a junk saw because he found that to really scare someone you need the saw to start on the first pull every time which doesn't always happen even with a saw in good condition.  He would run it with no chain, air cleaner, etc...so he could give it a small shot of starting fluid as they were coming in off the road to ensure a quick start.  I don't see the harm in it as long as you're not running charging up to people-that would be a little much.  Just stand there revving the saw over your head with the hockey mask-that'll do it   Come to think of it the same neighbor did a gag where he had a friend sit on the porch pretending to be a scarecrow-in the middle of giving out candy the "scarecrow" would come to life.  He kind of lunged at some teenagers and one of the kids was so startled he clocked in him in the face :lol:  They bagged that one the following year.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 26, 2011)

We need a "dummy" chain.  Drive links and tie straps only!  Would give us that chain buzz too to add to the scare factor.


----------



## CTYank (Oct 26, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> We need a "dummy" chain.  Drive links and tie straps only!  Would give us that chain buzz too to add to the scare factor.



Too many parameters! Gauge, pitch, high/low profile, length. Like the idea, though.


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 26, 2011)

ecocavalier02 said:
			
		

> . i just got a new snowblower



yeah, but thats not really a good scary halloween prop 

"oooOOoooOOoOoOoo there are 28 inches of snow on the ground and the snowplow hasnt gone by ooooOoOOooooOOOo"


----------

